# IUI in London: Lister or CRGH?



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Ladies, I'm trying to decide between Lister, CRGH and London Women's Clinic for stimulated IUI - please help me select.

DH (35) & me (33) - TTC 20 months, 2 previous natural conceptions - 1 termination (5 years ago), 1 mmc at 8 weeks (6 months ago). DH's SA perfect, as are hormone tests for me (except a 'low normal' AMH), tubes clear, no PCOS. Have been advised to keep trying naturally by my gynaecologist, but I'm getting nervous and incredibly stressed, and don't want to miss the train on this.

Recently attended an open evening at Lister - which, as expected, was very IVF focused, but I liked the feel of the facility. I will attend a similar session at CRGH shortly. CRGH seems to have better success rates for partner IUI (from the HFEA website) than Lister, but I've recently read some reports of a 'factory-like' approach and decreasing personal attention. I suppose the only reason I'm considering LWC is their stated success rate and the '3 cycles for the price of 2' offer. Not sure if I should consider ARGC at this stage - makes more sense if we were to move to IVF.
Also, are any of you aware of exclusion criteria (e.g. BMI) for IUI used by any of the clinics. Lister don't, I know. My guess was these may apply for IVF, but perhaps not for IUI?

(I've also posted this on the London forum - but no replies so far!)
Many thanks!


----------



## rachandsuzann (Jan 3, 2009)

we are with The Bridge Centre, if I had my time again I would go with the LWC not because The Bridge is awful I just think they have become less organised since we began our journey! But I cant complain as we have a beautiful four year old daughter because of them and hopefully we will have another on the way! And they have our sperm stored so I wouldn't move it now! Look into the bridge as it may suit you the consultants are lovely especially Dr Daniel x Good Luck on your journey x Oh let it be a short one x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

R&S, congrats on your DD and all the best for DC2. I'm thinking of checking whether Lister or CRGH can accommodate me for May. Although I recall my GP recommending The Bridge Centre. I hope our journey is short too - since I'm not coping well at all!


----------

